# nervous day before 1st egg collection



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
Its my first egg collection tomorrow ( had abandoned cycle last summer so have not got here before) I've spent the day in bed as am feeling rubbish, tired, bloated and also went to GP this morning to get required antibiotics and nearly fainted- no obvious reason.

I think this cycle is going well and the clinic has been awesome checking E2 blood everyday and scans every other day,( I have v polycystic ovaries) but am feeling so nervous about tomorrow, 

My husband is having PESE/TESE as he is paraplegic (has been for 5 yrs) and while we have had reasonable assurances that his sperm should be ok (although we'll need ICSI) I'm just really worried there will be nothing there or they'll be too poor quality. 


I'll post more tomorrow any reassurances gratefully recieved


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Livity

Sorry I can't answer your question, but wanted to wish you and DH lots of luck for tomorrow  .                                  

Louj


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Thanks  LouJ for the good luck wishes, good luck with the scan....

Can anyone tell me if they felt really rubbish the day after pregnyl? I don't think it is OHSS but I do feel odd and very grumpy,


----------



## yeswecan (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi livity K

my EC tomorrow and i feel pretty much the same.Probably just nerves? Cheer up and good luck!


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Livity

No I didn't feel pants after the Pregnyl shot.  I am sure it isn't OHSS if the clinic have been keeping an eye on you.  If you are worried perhaps give their number a quick call, there would normally be an out of hours number for you to ring.

Perhaps you have been worrying about getting to this stage, I know I was after my second cycle was cancelled due to poor response.  It may be that your body is just having a good rest now you know you are going ahead   .

Fingers crossed you get a lovely crop of eggs and super fertilisation  .

Louj


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Yes we can and LouJ

Wierd have just has a reiki session and am now in floods of tears-maybe its a good release, and agree as you say the anxiety of getting to this point after not making it last time may be an issue.
Not sure about reiki, seems to stir stuff up whereas massage makes me feel calm,

not long to go... as I'm being seen at 9am tomorrow, 

good luck with your EC- fingers crossed for all of us. 

K


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Update- 10 eggs were collected and sperm found from my DH after TESE- so we are very happy and awaiting a fingers crossed positive call from embryologist tomorrow!!!

feel knackered now,

K   

sorry forgot to say how was your ec - yeswecan ?? I'm hoping it was good


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

livity k, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Well done on 10 lovely eggs! I hope you had great news regarding the fertilisation rates today and have lots of embies waiting for the best of the bunch to be put back in the next day or two.

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi all
had good news today 6/10 fertilised now just have the anxious wait to hear what's happened tomorrow, the morning phone calls are great but I can't  really breathe till they happen,

I'm feeling seriously bloated tonight and DH is still feeling rough post TESE, he can't feel the actual area but is getting a lot of stomach pain and headaches. 

I've started progynova, cylogest and clexane so maybe that's all adding to the bloating, either that or its mild OHSS but to be honest apart from the bloat I feel fine so don't think its a major problem, 

K


----------



## yeswecan (Apr 19, 2009)

Hiya!

sorry for the delay. I have finally replied in my thread.

hope you are alright!

good luck 
xxx


----------

